# Victorian Collectibles Ltd. reproduction paper



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with this manufacturer of wp?
http://victorianwallpaper.com/3612.html

It is a reproduction of the Brillion Collection.

It is perforated on the edges, which must be removed prior to hanging.
The small white stubbies are still visible after the removal of the edging. I am wondering if there is a simple solution someone who has dealt with this paper can provide?

I have just begun prepping the walls. I will begin to hang the paper this weekend.

The customer has ordered alot of this paper to use through out the house, including ceilig fills and accents and borders.


Thanks in advance

jonathan


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jonathan,

First, no I have no experience with this.

Second, much historic paper is to be hung authentically using the same means and procedures as is appropriate for the time. This may mean overlapping the seams a bit and thus showing the perforation edges. You should consult with the manufacturer as to the proper method and with the HO to find out their preference.

If the HO wants it hung with tight butted seams and no perforated edges seen, then you will need to trim. Do you have experience with hand trimming wallpaper?

Is it recommended that you install over a liner?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jonathan,

I just remembered that one of the nicest and most knowledgeable old school paperhangers lives in WI (according to your IP, that's your home state ?? )

His name is Don Leetz. I think he's in his mid 80's. One would think he could provide some help as to how this type of stuff was hung.

He's in Waukesha, WI. 

I feel reluctant to post his phone number here, but if you go to the NGPP site, (ngpp.org) I am sure you can find his contact info through the "Find a Paperhanger" feature. 

You may use my name, Bill Archibald.


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for your quick reply DaArch, I spoke with the manufacturer they told me either to overlap or butt the seams either way was acceptable. 
I have also asked some of the paperhangers I know, and shown them a sample, if they have delt with this type of perforated edges before and all have said no, but good luck.
The HO wants to butt the seams tight.

I do not have any experience hand trimming wp. I am certain it takes finesse. would you describe the process.

I appreciate your referral to the PDCA paperhanger in Wisconsin. I will contact him. I am located in Michigans' Upper Pennisula, (north of Green Bay 4.5 hours) I believe our internet service originates in Wisconsin. I will post a photo of the paper leter today.
Thank you Arch


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I am sorry Jonathan, hand trimming paper can not be taught and learned via a few words. And I could not find any you tube videos. 

The process needs the right tools - a magnesium, aluminum, or brass bound WALLPAPER straight edge, a GOOD surface on which to trim, new single edge blades, technique, knowledge, and PRACTICE on how to trim, either wet or dry.

Mis-trimming by as little as 1/64" can make the pattern match or seams wretched. I like to think my personal tolerance is 1/128". And the edges have to remain absolutely straight and parallel. (I dry trim and use two straight edges on either side of the table to keep the sides of the paper parallel)

I do not know your product, so I do not know how much selvedge there is, but if it is a least 1/4", you could double cut on the wall, but that also takes the correct tools, technique, and knowledge on how to align pattern and not cut into the wall surface. 

This is not something I would recommend for someone with no experience to practice on the job. I do not know of any paperhangers in your neck of the woods that could help.

sorry, I wish there was some way I could help. 

If I were you, I'd hang it as if you were a 1920's hanger with no blades and only sheers. IOW, make it authentic and overlap the seams. Sell the method of the time period the paper was made. 

BTW, FYI, Don Leetz is NGPP, not PDCA,


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> sorry, I wish there was some way I could help.
> 
> If I were you, I'd hang it as if you were a 1920's hanger with no blades and only sheers. IOW, make it authentic and overlap the seams. Sell the method of the time period the paper was made.
> 
> BTW, FYI, Don Leetz is NGPP, not PDCA,


 
DaArch,

It would be cool if you were able to come and help on this project. I would really enjoy getting an opportunity to work with you. Reading your posts you have alot of experience and a great sense of humor. We would get along weel.

I apologize for the mistype NGPP, not PDCA. For some reason PDCA was in my mind.

The idea of the authentic overlap merits more discussion with the HO. Again I appreciate your insight.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Fly me up, I'll hang the stuff. I've done a few vintage installs.
I wonder what substrate these repros are printed on.
Here is a thread on one, can't find if I posted the results or not, but the install did win me an award.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

And here are the results.


----------

